# StarWars: The Clone Wars



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

Cartoon Network has been advertising a new episode for Wednesday at 8 Eastern (Today). My TIVO hasn't picked it up and is showing some other show there. Futon Critic also has it listed as a new episode.


----------



## crabell (Nov 27, 2006)

The show changed its name slightliy...

There is a thread about this located here.


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

I know. Neither name is showing on my TIVO for tonight.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Zap2it isn't showing it either but the CN website has it at 8pm ET.

Edit: Funny, TVGuide.com _does_ show it.


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

It was definitely on. I has to Manually record it as my TIVO still had not updated


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Rogerallen said:


> It was definitely on. I has to Manually record it as my TIVO still had not updated


Same here. My Tivo shows that it recorded DBD but it's definately SWTCW.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh crud. They usually repeat but this is stupid.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess I have the only recorder that works. It was listed as _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_, and it was the premiere of the new season. It's the same episode that will air on Friday as _Star Wars: Clone Wars_.


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

Fridays episode is showing in my ToDo list...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There seem to be two series running. Star Wars: Clone Wars and Star Wars: The Clone Wars. They are identical but I think I have a SP for each one. It is really weird.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

balboa dave said:


> I guess I have the only recorder that works. It was listed as _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_, and it was the premiere of the new season. It's the same episode that will air on Friday as _Star Wars: Clone Wars_.


Same here, my SP that's previously been recording the Friday episodes grabbed the new one on Wednesday. Weird.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Did anyone try to record this at 8 tonight? My Tribune said it was at 8. Zap2It says it is at 9. It was not on at 8 so I am trying 9. If I had not been home I would have been torqued off.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Did anyone try to record this at 8 tonight? My Tribune said it was at 8. Zap2It says it is at 9. It was not on at 8 so I am trying 9. If I had not been home I would have been torqued off.


My Tivo HD tried to record it last night (Friday) at 8:00 p.m.

It was not on. Some other cartoon was on instead.

fortunately I happened to catch, stop the recording and had to manually pick a diff. time (this morning on Saturday) to catch it.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

I missed it too and I didn't find out until yesterday afternoon when it was too late. Luckily (hopefully) CN is going to re-run it Wednesday evening so I'll catch it then. Sometimes I think that CN couldn't follow the schedule if their lives depended on it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I managed to record it at Friday that same evening. Ads during the other shows said it was on at 9 so Tribune was off not Cartoon Network.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Eddief66 said:


> I missed it too and I didn't find out until yesterday afternoon when it was too late. Luckily (hopefully) CN is going to re-run it Wednesday evening so I'll catch it then. Sometimes I think that CN couldn't follow the schedule if their lives depended on it.


Will there definitely be a re-run of the Friday episode on Wednesday 11/18?

My TiVo recorded crud, and so, my SP will be out of date for 28 days. I need to catch Wed. repeat.

Thanks.

Cartoon Network does this to me on Saturday/Sunday evenings with Anime. I've missed too many Moribitos to count. It's crappy scheduling if you ask me.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't know about definitely but CN has it listed on their website.

http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/schedule/index.html


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The problem is Tribune not the Cartoon Network. Ads on shows, Zap2It, their own webpage are correct. Do a manual recording until Tribune is fixed.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Tribune now shows the show on at 9. Should be no more problem unless Cartoon Network screws it up.


----------

